
Apple creates designer masks for employees - fortran77
https://www.khon2.com/coronavirus/apple-creates-designer-masks-for-employees/
======
general_orr
the cited article is much better:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-09/apple-
des...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-09/apple-design-teams-
develop-special-face-masks-for-employees?sref=q1G25G4a)

has a photo too

